# Good price for a utility trailer?



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

What is a good price for a decent sized utility trailer? My needs?
Something large enough to carry loads of feed, fertilizer, lumber, and also carry my GT. Was thinking of a decent single axle 5x8 or larger utility trailer. But I was also thinking, wouldn't it be nice and more advantageous to get a tandem axle trailer that could haul all of the above plus my 8N tractor. (would be nice to have this if I move or need to pickup new tractors for restoration purposes etc) --- What would be a nice solution for either case and a good price on them? Was thinking of a nice 6 1/2' x 14 or 16 dual axle trailer. Any good experience or comments about this?

Thanks so much!

:spinsmile


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

For a single axle trailer, I would not go smaller than 6 feet wide x 12 feet long. I have a 6 x 10 and could get a Deere 316, (2) push mowers, weedeater, and fuel cans on it with the lawn sweeper in the truck for my old lawn maintenance business. It was too small for what I was using it for, but I made it work for 6 years. If I was buying a single axle trailer today, I'd get as wide as possible by 12 feet long with wheels the same size and bolt pattern as the tow vehicle (common spare tire is why) with mesh metal drop tailgate. and a tool box mounted on the front "A" frame.

I have no experience with 2 axle trailers and leave that to others to recommend. You might want to check out the attached thread which goes into this topic very thoroughly and posts prices.

http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=2177


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

I'm also in the market for an utility trailer. Living in Missouri, I ventured down to Sikeston over the Christmas holidays to look over the assortment of trailer manufacturers there (there are several in the Sikeston area). Thought I had it narrowed down to a 5 X 10 with ramp-gate, but since then I found an used 6 1/2 X 12 tilt for about a third of the price, so I'm thinking I'll just buy that. In fact I can get that one and a 16 foot car hauler for $500. The car hauler just needs a floor and lights. The 6 1/2 x 12 tilt may just need a couple of new boards, so I probably will put an all new floor in it also.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

heres mine..
6*9 i think it cost around 1200$ i wish it was about a foot longer.. cant fit my snowthrower.. but Andy, i guess you dont need to worry about that..
I think its rated for 3500 lbs... 

<img src=http://www.apartofme.com/images/grady__trailer2.jpg>


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

SJ,
Seems kinda high for that. Was looking at a few 6x14s duals for around $1250-1300 ---- I might be wrong but I thought so. They were rated for around 7000#s or so...

Andy


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Andy thats because of where he lives everythings cost more up North 
Jody


----------



## Ed_GT5000 (Sep 30, 2003)

Not to bad SJ, I guess you need a trailer with that truck! Ha Ha

I am worse off than you though, I have a flair side ranger.


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Ed_GT5000 _
> *Not to bad SJ, I guess you need a trailer with that truck! Ha Ha
> 
> I am worse off than you though, I have a flair side ranger. *


 please ed, i agree the 'truck' as its called is useless.. i had to take the cover off and a front tire off just to get a bike in the back.. finaly i broke down and got a cab... Much more room... 

i liked the look of the flareside but man it was a big waste...


<img src=http://www.tractorforum.com/forums/attachment.php?s=&postid=23573>


i kinda like the look now... I feel like 'OJ'


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

I gave $1080 for this double axle with electric brakes on one axle. It is 16' X 6' 4"

http://pic8.picturetrail.com/VOL234/1221583/2314554/31713490.jpg


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats nice Bigdog its big enough to haul two tractors and a set of disks and looks good doing it. 
Jody


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Yep --- exactly what I am looking for there BIGDOGGY -- sounds like you got a good deal there to boot. Looks like angle iron and not channel iron construction. How has it held up and what is the weight capacity?

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by admin _
> *Yep --- exactly what I am looking for there BIGDOGGY -- sounds like you got a good deal there to boot. Looks like angle iron and not channel iron construction. How has it held up and what is the weight capacity?
> 
> Thanks
> Andy *


Andy,

If that is what you want, Ja-Mar Trailer Ja-Mar Mfg. can put you in one like this 

<img src="http://www.jamarmfg.com/images/image13a.jpg">

for:

6 1/2 x 16 Tandem axle utility (7,000 lbs. GVW) $870
safety chains $ 5
electric brakes axles each $100
4 ft. rear mesh gate $150 or
4 ft. ramps (not attached) $ 40
rear storage for ramps $ 25
tear drop fenders $ 25
fold up side mount jack $ 20
2 5/16 ball hitch $ 10
extra 6 in. width (8 1/2 ft. overall fender to fender) $ 50

above trailer comes with 15" white spoke wheels and trailer tires. I believe this trailer is made of angle iron. Channel iron is MUCH stronger and more expensive.


If you would like, I can talk to my friend Jim and see what he want to build you a 16' channel iron utility trailer. I am sure he can build it for much less than Ja-Mar. Just give me the specs. you want it built to. 

If you like the Ja-Mar trialers, they are one of the best on the market. I have dealt with Jim Brewer (president of Ja-Mar Mfg.) in the past and he is VERY customer oriented and will work with you. Give him a call. Tell him I sent you. I have been after him to be an advertiser here on TF but no replies yet. He sells trailers faster than he can build them and probably does not need the advertising.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Sounds great, Chief....I am very interested. Let me know what your buddy can make a channel iron unit for....Thanks so much for all of the info.

Andy


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Andy, do you want electric brakes on one or both axles?


----------



## Ingersoll444 (Sep 17, 2003)

wow Chief. Thats a GREAT price!! Being up north, that same one would run AT LEAST $1500. For that kind of money, how could you save any building it your self????


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

In most cases you would be hard pressed to build it cheaper yourself. My friend buys his metal stock and trailer components wholesale since it is part of his business. He does the work himself and I help him out so he has no employees or other expenses to pay. Remember that the Ja-Mar price includes all of those extra costs for the options which pushes up the price. Either way I am sure you would end up with a great trailer.


----------



## Bigdog (Sep 18, 2003)

The trailer is a "Gator Made " trailer. It has 2 - 3500 lb. axles and is rated at 5000 lbs. load capacity. I have made trips from Ohio to St. Louis twice, to Louisiana on a cub buying run to Merlin's (that's where that picture was taken) several trips to Kentucky & Indiana on tractor runs. I've hauled 2 cubs & implements, a Farmall H with front end loader, golf carts, garden tractors and who knows what with it and I've had no problems with it. Gator Made has a web site. They are located in central KY. They make many styles & sizes of trailers.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

Andy, Chief,
I have visited Ja-Mar Manufacturing, they are located in Sikeston, Mo. I also visited several other trailer manufacturers in that area. So far the best prices is from Jerry James Trailers. They don't have a web site, but their phone number is (573) 471-6057. M and M trailers http://www.mmtrailer.com/ is also a good company, as well as Bilt-Rite trailers. http://www.biltritetrailers.com/index.html


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Thanks for all of the info. Let's see what I can find out...
:homereat:


----------

